# Strange situation



## aaaaaaa_ (Jan 26, 2010)

hi folks, I'm de-lurking for a good reason! I'm from Germany so forgive my bad English.

I'm posting for talk about my girlfriend. we are together for almost 2 years, she know that I like big girls (she's very chubby) but i never mentioned FA/FFA/feeding or something similar. we love eat together, we like to go out for an hamburger or ice cream and she love cooking cakes for me, really, she surprise me every week and when she had cooked we stay together for eating, petting and kissing. she also like when I cook a cake for her (it's a very simple recipe ), and she tell me that next time I should make a bigger cake for her because it's so delicious. when I go to have lunch at her home she prepared me a lot of food and every time I'm stuffed very well and she tell me to eat more. apart of that it's a wonderful relationship, the result is that I gained a lot, now I have a nice belly, love hands and a chubby face. we like to joke about that, but when I talk to her about my weigh gain (I little more seriously) she confessed me that she like make me full, feed me a lot with cake and kisses, and after all I still look good for her, I replied with "my belly agree" but after that I fell strange because I never met a girl like her before...does is she some kind of FFA? or it's just love?


----------



## Jigen (Jan 26, 2010)

aaaaaaa_ said:


> hi folks, I'm de-lurking for a good reason! I'm from Germany so forgive my bad English.
> 
> I'm posting for talk about my girlfriend. we are together for almost 2 years, she know that I like big girls (she's very chubby) but i never mentioned FA/FFA/feeding or something similar. we love eat together, we like to go out for an hamburger or ice cream and she love cooking cakes for me, really, she surprise me every week and when she had cooked we stay together for eating, petting and kissing. she also like when I cook a cake for her (it's a very simple recipe ), and she tell me that next time I should make a bigger cake for her because it's so delicious. when I go to have lunch at her home she prepared me a lot of food and every time I'm stuffed very well and she tell me to eat more. apart of that it's a wonderful relationship, the result is that I gained a lot, now I have a nice belly, love hands and a chubby face. we like to joke about that, but when I talk to her about my weigh gain (I little more seriously) she confessed me that she like make me full, feed me a lot with cake and kisses, and after all I still look good for her, I replied with "my belly agree" but after that I fell strange because I never met a girl like her before...does is she some kind of FFA? or it's just love?



Probably, she's a FFA. I think you should talk about it with her. Before engaging with my now-ex-girlfriend, I told her I liked bigger girls (MUCH BIGGER than she was at the time), and asked her if she was OK with it, because I felt it was the right thing to do.


----------



## aaaaaaa_ (Jan 26, 2010)

do you mean tell her about that I'm FA?


----------



## Jigen (Jan 26, 2010)

aaaaaaa_ said:


> do you mean tell her about that I'm FA?



You should ask her if she's an FFA, and eventually document on the internet about it. I have done it with my girlfriend, since she wasn't feeling good about her weight gain. She was a really sporty girl, and did gymnastics since she was 6. When she quit at 15, she started piling on the kilograms as soon as she stopped exercising. She was worried about getting too fat, but when I told her about Fat Admirer, and that a lot of people liked fat and obese women, she seemed to feel better about her weight gain. I think you should ask her if she is an FFA.
From what I have understood, you both like to eat, and you don't mind to get fatter. Thus, I suggest you to inform about the FA and Gainer world.


----------



## Tad (Jan 26, 2010)

She might be an FA. I think that would be very likely from what you've said.

Another possibility thought, she likes a range of sizes from thin to plump, but feels most secure with a guy who is similarly chubby to her.

Another thing, that could go with either of the above, is some people get a real satisfaction out of caring for others, including giving them treats. It does not have to be a sexual sort of thing (think of the grandmother who always gives sweets to visiting grandchildren, for example). 

I think it would be fair to ask her something like "What size of guys do you mostly like the most?" or "What size would you like me to be?" She might not give you a full, true, answer, but at least it tells her that you are curious, not judging, and willing to talk about the subject.

Finally: it sounds like a nice relationship, so enjoy! :bow:


----------



## aaaaaaa_ (Jan 27, 2010)

she told that doesn't dislike my gaining, after all I'm don't need any diet and I look better. after that I confessed that I would look better and better for her and she like the idea but she ask me also if isn't for only to make her happy, I answered "no, I like your food and every consequences about that"... now she told me that it would be nice if I_ let her to care more about my belly and love hands_.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 27, 2010)

aaaaaaa_ said:


> she told that doesn't dislike my gaining, after all I'm don't need any diet and I look better. after that I confessed that I would look better and better for her and she like the idea but she ask me also if isn't for only to make her happy, I answered "no, I like your food and every consequences about that"... now she told me that it would be nice if I_ let her to care more about my belly and love hands_.



She is obviously a FFA, since she likes you better when you're fatter, then. Now i think you should keep enjoying your meals together, and don't mind if you both put on a few more pounds. Now as a non-professional cook, I have a personal curiosity: what are your favourite recipes?


----------



## stldpn (Jan 27, 2010)

Once you have fat admiration/feederism explained you tend to see things a bit differently. I've begun to think it's a lot more common than most people think.


----------



## aaaaaaa_ (Jan 27, 2010)

> I have a personal curiosity: what are your favourite recipes?


there are many, she let me discover new flavours. the cake that I prepare is some of that ready-made recipes that you can found in your super market. she discover new recipes in internet, there is also an old cooking book somewhere. maybe one of these days I talk her about ffa/fa and federism for clarity's sake :happy:
thanks folks


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 28, 2010)

Ja, es scheint als ob Du da ganz klar an eine FFA geraten bist. Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht etwas dicker zu werden, oder wenn Dich das sogar fasziniert, dann ist ja alles gut und Du solltest es geniessen. Da sie selbst ja auch mollig ist und offenbar gern isst wuerde ich das alles durchaus mal miteinander besprechen. Das koennte dann ein ganz spannendes und geiles Spiel werden. 



aaaaaaa_ said:


> hi folks, I'm de-lurking for a good reason! I'm from Germany so forgive my bad English.
> 
> I'm posting for talk about my girlfriend. we are together for almost 2 years, she know that I like big girls (she's very chubby) but i never mentioned FA/FFA/feeding or something similar. we love eat together, we like to go out for an hamburger or ice cream and she love cooking cakes for me, really, she surprise me every week and when she had cooked we stay together for eating, petting and kissing. she also like when I cook a cake for her (it's a very simple recipe ), and she tell me that next time I should make a bigger cake for her because it's so delicious. when I go to have lunch at her home she prepared me a lot of food and every time I'm stuffed very well and she tell me to eat more. apart of that it's a wonderful relationship, the result is that I gained a lot, now I have a nice belly, love hands and a chubby face. we like to joke about that, but when I talk to her about my weigh gain (I little more seriously) she confessed me that she like make me full, feed me a lot with cake and kisses, and after all I still look good for her, I replied with "my belly agree" but after that I fell strange because I never met a girl like her before...does is she some kind of FFA? or it's just love?


----------

